# No lock on heigh handle of dewalt table saw?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

they dont come with a lock.. and its not missing. the only lock they have is for the fence and for setting the angle of blade.. 

i have yet to see a contractor saw that the blade height locks in


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

don't listen to guys or gals in orange aprons, or blue ones either


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A good move at this time would be to read your owner's manual and acquaint yourself with the names of the parts of your saw *. * By doing this at least you'll know more than the sales department at HD where you bought it and discover everything on it isn't a wheel* . 

*The manual may not mention it but almost everything that has a screw thread and a bearing has some slack, so with this in mind when adjusting the depth of cut do the final adjustment on the increase of depth *.* This won't be of importance on some cuts but those such as dadoes and grooves it will *.* Just make it a habit from the get go and you'll be fine without a lock that no saw I ever saw had *.*


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was just concerned it might not be safe, or that I might damage the wood being ripped if it was not locked don't. I won't worry about it now.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

By the way---I have one of those little DeWalt saws-----nice--I like mine.


----------



## ernesto_USA (Apr 25, 2021)

Old thread, but in 2021 - the DWE 7491RS does not lock either.
I don't cut dados. I also feel dados should be cut with a router.


----------

